# Real estate must have lense choice



## mark4583 (Jan 22, 2019)

For those that do Real Estate what is your must have lens to take with as far as MM, F stop?


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 22, 2019)

I am a real estate appraiser and I use a Samsung tablet on auto.  Tablets take really good photos now and it is not necessary to use a high end camera.


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2019)

mark4583 said:


> For those that do Real Estate what is your must have lens to take with as far as MM, F stop?


What system do you have now?  What is your budget?  Are you a pro?  If you are a pro, then price should not be a concern, as you can expense it.  (see your tax preparer for details)

If Nikon, then view this:


----------



## mark4583 (Jan 22, 2019)

Nikon D750, I haven't shot any Real Estate , right now Im just exploring the idea of getting into real estate photography,  I have looked at that 14-24 but its still a bit out of my budget.


----------



## OldManJim (Jan 23, 2019)

I have used a 10-20 Nikon with success but I'd agree the 14-24 lens is much better. I'd also suggest you become proficient in the use of HDR photography. With windows in most rooms, you will find a wide range of exposure values and HDR can help overcome that problem.


----------



## mark4583 (Jan 24, 2019)

Right now I have the 18-35 and its a decent lens,   When dealing with the larger names Like a Century 21, Do they hire the photographers or is it normally left up to the individual agent?


----------



## OldManJim (Jan 25, 2019)

In my limited experience, I was hired by the individual real estate agents. Actually, there were 3 in the same office and the shared my fee.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 25, 2019)

With crop-sensor camera I use the 10-20mm(15-25 equiv) for documenting work inside but it does distort interiors for real estate sales shots. The 18-140 works well for putting together nice shots with just a little distortion and getting architectural features without being able to get close.


----------



## kaif hasan (Mar 12, 2019)

You can use ultra wide angle lens


----------



## turkeyjerky214 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think it comes down to what level of real estate photography you want to get into.  If you're doing cheaper houses and not making much on it, a decent wide angle with some keystone correction in post should be enough.  A friend of mine that I assist for occasionally is an architecture photographer, and he uses all tilt-shift lenses.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 10, 2019)

When I did some, I used a 19-35 and a 24-70. 

The lenses were specific for the effect aspect and alot of lighting capture.  Ergo: wide angle for interior shots to make the rooms look spacious and the exterior for specifics of selling the home's attributes. 

if you get serious, and want to make money, you'll want to eventually get a Tilt-Shift lens. 
But that's a whole different world. 


if your out to build a portfolio I would seriously recommend certain other lenses and setups but again that would be for higher end pro work.


----------

